# What is the type of collars they sometime wear in mafia movies?



## Cadillac-89 (May 6, 2008)

I've never come across a shirt with a collar like this, but always wonder about them whenever I see them (usually in older movies). Does anyone know what type of collars these are (circled in the colored picture) in the pictures below?



Thanks


----------



## petro (Apr 5, 2005)

Cadillac-89 said:


> I've never come across a shirt with a collar like this, but I wouldn't mind owning one. Does anyone know what type of collars these are (circled in the colored picture) in the pictures below?


Some things man is just better off not knowing.


----------



## Sator (Jan 13, 2006)

They look like Eric Glennies:

https://www.ericglennie.com/


----------



## Cadillac-89 (May 6, 2008)

Sator said:


> They look like Eric Glennies:
> 
> https://www.ericglennie.com/


The only similar thing I see there is the "cut around collar" which I don't like.

Apparently the collars I'm asking about were once stylish?


----------



## acidicboy (Feb 17, 2006)

whatever it's called.... don't.


----------



## d95035 (Feb 9, 2008)

That's SOME kind of ugly!

D


----------



## Cadillac-89 (May 6, 2008)

acidicboy said:


> whatever it's called.... don't.


Rofl.. well I'm not so surprised that no one knows what it's called.


----------



## Mattdeckard (Mar 11, 2004)

Hmmm i just think they are too acute, though to each his own... You can have them made and a knew a store locally called Sir Wickets that sold similar collars. I'm sure El Pachuco clothiing here in Southern California can hook you up.


----------



## Jumbie (Nov 30, 2007)

Wow, that's a really ugly collar.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

LOL! Is it a requirement that to wear such a collar properly, you must 'suck in your cheeks, purse your lips and stare intently?


----------



## fruityoaty (Jan 18, 2008)

I believe it is called the "camel toe" collar. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Jumbie (Nov 30, 2007)

That's an insult to the camel toe.


----------



## The Other Andy (Jan 9, 2008)

I thought it was a 70's wing collar, just buttoned up with a tie. After all, those movies were set in the 70's for the most part, weren't they?


----------



## 14395 (Mar 10, 2004)

It's a long point collar with no tie space and about a half inch spread.

You would probably have to go MTM or bespoke or to a costume shop to get one nowadays

There's no special name unless a shirtmaker decides to give
it one for advertising purposes.


----------



## ChicagoMediaMan-27 (Feb 23, 2008)

I remember noticing that collar the last time I watched Goodfellas. Looks pretty ugly to me. If anyone were to tell them that they didn't like that collar though, they would get wacked :icon_smile_big:


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

I don't know - they're different. Far too extreme for me, but as someone else said: to each their own. There was a guy I knew who wore collars similar to that: I will ask on Friday.


----------



## Brooksfan (Jan 25, 2005)

I think the correct title is Fugly.


----------



## Khnelben (Feb 18, 2005)

*guys ...*

stop taking the piss )))

there was a name for this collar style - named after a 50's jazz singer - i can't remember it's name.

I am sure Kabbatz would know, though.

Andrey


----------



## rocco (Feb 21, 2007)

Not exactly London style are they.


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

EP said:


> It's a long point collar with no tie space and about a half inch spread.
> 
> You would probably have to go MTM or bespoke or to a costume shop to get one nowadays


Not sure - when I lived at 58th & 3rd in Manhattan in the late 90s, there were two shops which sold them around the corner from me, and how I kick myself for not buying them []


----------



## Cadillac-89 (May 6, 2008)

The Other Andy said:


> I thought it was a 70's wing collar, just buttoned up with a tie. After all, those movies were set in the 70's for the most part, weren't they?


Yes I think _Goodfellas_ was.


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

They were in Casino too.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I thought they looked awful then and still think so now. Thank god, they never became really popular.


----------



## playdohh22 (Dec 4, 2007)

Check this out...


----------



## MrRogers (Dec 10, 2005)

playdohh22 said:


> Check this out...


Obviously womens shirts...

MrR


----------



## acidicboy (Feb 17, 2006)

maybe they should call it "The Pesci"


----------



## Cadillac-89 (May 6, 2008)

playdohh22 said:


> Check this out...


That white one is just awful. Reminds me of The Puffy Shirt.


----------



## ItalianGent (May 2, 2008)

Cadillac-89 said:


> I've never come across a shirt with a collar like this, but always wonder about them whenever I see them (usually in older movies). Does anyone know what type of collars these are (circled in the colored picture) in the pictures below?
> Thanks


I think if you do a google search for "zoot suit", you will probably find someone who can sell one of these shirts to you. Although these types of collars are not my thing (not enough spread), I've had shirts made from Jantzen Tailor and another place (I forget the name of the other place) with 4 inch collars. I only wear those shirts casually (open collar).


----------



## MR MILLER (Feb 23, 2010)

its a tab collar bro, i personally love this collar and if you feel the same you should get on who cares what these guys think its just a forum lol


----------



## DocVenture (Sep 30, 2010)

I don't think it's a tab collar. Unless I'm mistaken, a tab collar has two pieces of fabric that fasten together to create a platform on which a tie rests. It creates the effect of a collar bar (a raised tie knot) without the jewelry.

If you love this sort of collar, great. Personally, I think it's too much.


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

acidicboy said:


> maybe they should call it "The Pesci"


I think you might be onto something. Seriously...that has to be the ugliest collar ever made. 
Apperently some studio costume designers idea of what a "wise guy" would wear. Must have had the same designer for Casino.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

MR MILLER said:


> its a tab collar bro, i personally love this collar and if you feel the same you should get on who cares what these guys think its just a forum lol


Stash the iPhone in your book bag. You're late for class.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Gentlemen... you are replying to posts in a thread that is over TWO YEARS OLD.


----------



## MR MILLER (Feb 23, 2010)

Peak and Pine said:


> Stash the iPhone in your book bag. You're late for class.


Wow thats quite a mouth on you young lady


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

He was just making a joke about how there was no capitalisation and you used "lol."


----------



## MR MILLER (Feb 23, 2010)

Jovan said:


> He was just making a joke about how there was no capitalisation and you used "lol."


Yea it appears so but just like I told Andy I'm not here to have my grammer corrected not a personal jab at you Jovan just saying


----------



## redeyejedi1.cd (1 mo ago)

It's a spear point collar


----------

